# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1 С Предприятие с новыми счетами-фактурами

## dieselzhlob

Кто-нибудь знает, когда же выйдет обновление с новыми счетами-фактурами?

----------


## МаратМ

Обновляй релиз и в программе в окне Операции выбираешь константы в конце -Начало применения исправленных счетов-фактур

----------


## ZulluS

Давно вышли. Ваша платформа? Конфигурация?

----------

